
Hotel: local .dev domains for everyone - uptown
https://github.com/typicode/hotel
======
therealmarv
I don't understand how exactly this works. Can somebody explain? But it's a
nice tool.

~~~
typicode
Thank you :) Which part would you like me to explain?

~~~
therealmarv
how is xyz.dev resolved when I don't set a new DNS and don't edit the hosts
file. Somehow I don't understand how this works, but maybe I'm not smart
enough :)

~~~
typicode
It's a simple trick, hotel comes with a proxy.pac file
[https://github.com/typicode/hotel/tree/master/docs](https://github.com/typicode/hotel/tree/master/docs)

You can use it to tell that .dev domains should be handled by hotel :)

So there's no magic (which is often better).

And what's great is that it's optional. Hotel can still help you in your day
to day development workflow even if you don't use local domains (simply go to
localhost:2000 instead of hotel.dev).

------
nouney
In which case is it really useful?

~~~
typicode
Hi,

When working with many dev servers, you have to increment and remember ports
(e.g. [http://localhost:3000](http://localhost:3000),
[http://localhost:4000](http://localhost:4000), ...).

With hotel you can access them using their names instead
([http://myapp.dev](http://myapp.dev),
[http://myotherapp.dev](http://myotherapp.dev), ...). Which makes things a
little easier.

Some APIs requires also to be requested from an https URL, you get that for
free too with hotel.

And finally, you don't have to open a terminal and type the same commands
everyday. You can use your browser to manage your dev servers.

Basically, the idea of hotel is to simplify your existing workflow when
working with dev servers.

~~~
nouney
Ok great, thanks for your explanation!

